# Homeschool records



## mrsnav98 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello.

I am curious about what other homeschool families do for record keeping. I started homeschooling all my children at the age of 3. My oldest is now 13 and I'm wondering just what all I really need to hold onto.

I honestly see no point in keeping EVERYTHING my children have EVER done. What college is going to care about my preschooler's finger paintings? And if the state ever decides to "interfere," the "authorities" can and will come up with anything they want to force my children into public school, regardless of extensive records, should they so choose.

Please don't misunderstand, I do want to keep good records. I'm just not certain as to what "good" records necessarily entails. I plan on keeping all 4 years of high school work for my children; until they're enrolled in whatever college or profession they choose. So any advice would be appreciated. I'm looking forward to getting some storage space back


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

The better question is: What do you _need_ to keep? 
In the pre-high school years I've kept nearly nothing so far as grades, work, etc. I've kept the standardized test results both of my kids have done, both in school and at home. I think they're _far_ more relevant that a bunch of arbitrary grades that are given by Mom. For that matter, I don't keep attendance, for the same reason. 

However, I live in a state that requires nothing beyond a filed intent-to-homeschool form. After that, they don't care. 
But some states will require homeschools file attendance, grades, syllabi, etc, etc. every year. Some require homeschools register their test scores with the local district. Some states require certain specifics under an umbrella school...

What are you required to do?
I'd do that minimum and call it good until high school.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

For lower levels, I keep a few writing samples and anything sentimental. I keep a record of all standardized tests or teacher assessments. I keep a copy of the letter we get from the school district each year with our "exemption" as well as a copy of the paperwork I sent in to get that exemption.

High school, all of the above plus a sample of work from each class (I need to work on pulling those for this year). Most colleges I've looked into want a portfolio of high school work from home school applicants. So I've been setting papers aside to meet that requirement.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

My state requires quarterly reports, and while many homeschoolers don't recommend it, I submit detailed quarterlies and keep them. (Some people feel you should only provide the minimum required by law, but I don't agree with this.) 

I like having to provide quarterlies because it has made me HAVE to document what we've covered, and now I have it. I don't keep copies of all the math workbooks and all the writing samples, etc. I don't believe they will really ever be asked for or useful. But my quarterly reports do document which chapters in which math books (and usually the subjects covered), books read for discussion classes or book clubs, science projects, chapters and/or classes taken, etc. 

We are actually going to a college info session this week for homeschoolers and I'm planning to ask more questions about what colleges really want. My good friend's daughter didn't submit a portfolio with her college applications, just a home-generated transcript. I'm not sure if they would have preferred a portfolio....but since she was accepted at both schools, I guess it was enough.


----------



## mrsnav98 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you for the info.

I was wondering if I should have my children take the state tests that are given to most grades yearly? I know the homeschoolers in the area have been invited to by a local, private, Christian school to join in the testing, if they wish. I've read that they are really of no help though, for ANY children. Thoughts?

As of now, I plan to keep the previous year's work for each child, then all 4 years for high school. I also plan on having my high school kids take the ACT & SAT; possibly each year of high school. Too much?


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Having standardized test scores are always good. If your kids knock it out of the park, you can happily share them with colleges, high schools, whatever. If not, you see where their deficiencies are, and you work on them.

In my state we are required to test every other year from 3-8, and every year from 9-12. We used the PASS test at first (through elementary), but have switched over to the California Achievement Test since PASS doesn't test high school kids. (But even my middle schooler prefers the CAT because while timed, it's shorter and you can get it done with!)

You can buy CAT tests (and others, like the IOWA tests) through Seton Testing -- http://www.setontesting.com/testing-products/ CAT can be administered by a parent, sent back and you get a comprehensive report very quickly.

I'd definitely recommend testing your kids in high school...and then you can decide whether they should take the SATs (not all colleges need them). You don't have to share the scores with anyone unless you want.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Having standardized test scores are always good. If your kids knock it out of the park, you can happily share them with colleges, high schools, whatever. If not, you see where their deficiencies are, and you work on them.


And this is precisely why I've tested my homeschooler(s) every year, even though we aren't required to. 
It's an easy benchmark.


----------

